# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing in Robotics >  3D Printed Robot Plans/Ideas?

## SteveJWilson

Hi Everyone!
Fun Friday Project Idea!

I find myself with an extra set of Reprap electronics.  (Ramps 1.4, Adruino Mega, and Stepper controllers).  Is anyone aware of a robotic project that use these electronics?
I am interested in using my printer to build the basic parts, then using these electronics to wire up some type of small robot project (probably a robotic arm).  

I am fine designing and making the hardware on my own, designing the physical robot,  but I would need software compatible with the ramps board that could run the robot.

Thanks everyone!   Happy Friday. 
Steve

----------


## RitzLLS

Why not come up with something of your own?  I'm sure you can create some cool things with those parts.

----------


## Geoff

> Hi Everyone!
> Fun Friday Project Idea!
> 
> I find myself with an extra set of Reprap electronics.  (Ramps 1.4, Adruino Mega, and Stepper controllers).  Is anyone aware of a robotic project that use these electronics?
> I am interested in using my printer to build the basic parts, then using these electronics to wire up some type of small robot project (probably a robotic arm).  
> 
> I am fine designing and making the hardware on my own, designing the physical robot,  but I would need software compatible with the ramps board that could run the robot.
> 
> Thanks everyone!   Happy Friday. 
> Steve


Simple arduino code.

----------

